# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Can you keep 2 male whites tree frog together

## volcom19961995

I want to get another whites tree frog but i need to know if i can keep two males together

----------


## John Clare

You can indeed, but they are quite hard to sex - I doubt you could just pick a male out at a store or from a breeder.  Best of luck to you.

-John

----------


## volcom19961995

Thanks I actually found a website
Were you can pick the gender but I don't know if it's accurate

----------


## John911

We have two males. When they both call its hilarious.  I have seen one almost bite the other for food and then they kind of looked like they did go after eachother for a second.

----------


## xdartfrogx

From my experience yes, multiple males and/or females may be housed together. As long as there is no major size difference.... They will eat smaller frogs  :Frown: 

Also, I was reading more on this particular frog and from what I understand, both the males and the females call. The only difference I can personally see between males/females is that the females are larger than the males.

----------


## Kurt

I think I know of the site you speak. I wouldn't bet on them getting the gender right.

----------


## redeyedboy25

Whats the website you found? I think I know were your talking about, just curious.

----------

